# Vancouver Aquarium Holiday Greetings



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I found this link on Fb, from a local radio station and thought you'd all enjoy!!
YouTube - Happy Holidays from the Vancouver Aquarium

Hope your all having a fun and safe holiday season


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice & funny!


----------

